
Grade your startup website - Sam_Odio
http://onstartups.com/GradeYourStartupWebSite/tabid/6995/Default.aspx
======
bootload
Great spot sam. You know the market is maturing when their are tools that
allow ranking. Interesting to see news.yc at 92 and ycombinator 82 and
joelonsoftware 98.

~~~
Sam_Odio
Thanks - I thought it was a pretty nice tool.

I'd be extremely interested to see their algorithm.

I wonder how related it is to the SEO type page optimization calculators - it
seems not much. My "seo optimized" sites have a lower ranking (30-60) than my
highly trafficked site (80).

According to the page: _The algorithm uses a proprietary blend of over a dozen
different variables, including search engine data, website structure,
approximate traffic, site performance, and others._

~~~
dshah
Glad some of you are finding the Website Grader tool somewhat useful. It
started out as a simple experimental project (basically I wanted something to
meet my own needs).

Since then, it's taken on a bit of a life of its own.

The algorithm is basically trying to to simulate the same kinds of things I
look for when trying to assess a site (a combination of traffic, SEO, site
structure, popularity and other things). I'm making another big update to the
underlying software within the next week or so.

If you have ideas for improvement, please leave a comment (either here or
preferably on the websitegrader.com site itself).

------
immad
82 for me (revmap.com)! would be nice to see what you need to improve on to
get towards 100

------
Goladus
onstartups.com scores a 98%

------
plusbryan
84% for likebetter.com.

